
China has made obedience to the State a game - growlix
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/asia/china-has-made-obedience-to-the-state-a-game-a6783841.html
======
restalis
Wow! I can only begin to grasp the potential of such a system! I mean it
sounds creepy at a personal level (so I'm not that eager to enroll myself as a
test subject to this kind of experiment) but I'm very interested in the macro-
social level results that may come out in the end. Fascinating!

------
ZenPsycho
It all sounds so ominous when it's china, but how is it different from what
happens here?

~~~
Faint
Ummmnh... because we don't have public state-sponsored obedience score scheme,
and if we would, it would sound really creepy?

Or do you have some parallel western system in mind? We have a credit
worthiness system, but you only get a marking when fail to pay your bills, not
when you give thumbs up to the wrong kind of posts in facebook.

Or maybe you are thinking about all the profiles marketers gather about us? As
far as I know they are not public (or at least they should not be). And I
don't remember seeing anyone boasting about their awesome adWords profile (it
would be nice to be able to see some kind of representation of it tho).

------
tronreg
Is a Grade Point Average really very different?

